

The button as ended - cwre
http://www.redditblog.com/2015/06/the-button-has-ended.html

======
cwre
>As promised, we’ve also released an anonymized list of timestamps for every
button press. Check out the /r/redditdata post to get a hold of it.

[https://github.com/reddit/thebutton-
data/](https://github.com/reddit/thebutton-data/)

